# Gluing Redwood ?



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have built quite a few trestle bents with cedar, fastened together using Titebond 3 and a brad nailer. I have come across several redwood 2X6's and have been ripping them into 1/2" square timbers for bridge making. It seems like I have read that wood glue does not hold well on redwood, and that I would need to depend more on mechanical fasteners. Does anyone have experience in gluing redwood? I am wanting to build something like a Howe Pony Bridge.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike i use the same glue no matter cedar or redwood. Elmers exterior wood glue then hit it with brad nailer. Buildings and trestle have been holding up for quite a few years.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd agree with Ron, use a good quality exterior grade wood glue (Elmers, Gorilla Glue, etal) AND hit it with a brad nailer..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Titebond 3 should work just as well. It's waterproof and exterior grade.


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Mike, 

I remember seeing a New Yankee Workshop show where Norm was saying that some woods (with tight grain and high oil content) are difficult to glue with regular wood glue (Titebond, Elmers, etc.) and needed to be cleaned with acetone just before gluing. I'm not sure if redwood falls in that catagory, but if it does then you might want to try this method. Brads or pins and clamps, of course, should also be a big help. 

Lloyd


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Tite-Bond III on redwood and I haven't seen any problems yet!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I am going with Tite Bond III and brad nails. I was lucky to get this previously used Red Wood. A great find and it is being recycled.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Elmers Exter wood glue with brads or pin nails.


----------

